# Jaiden Li Arrived 27/9/2008 .......on his due date!



## Becki77

Where do i start?!!!!
I woke on the morning of my due date at 4am to a popping sensation then suddenly my waters broke-everywhere! (luckily i had a waterproof mattress on!)

Contractions were coming every 8-9 mins so i decided to hold out for as long as i could, hubby was getting very impatient so by 7am we left for the hospital, got attached to a fetal monitor and contractions were coming every 6-7 mins.

We decided it could be a long ride so went to get some breakfast in the canteen at 9am- little did i realise this would only be there for afew hrs before vomiting all over the fetal monitor and curtains!

By 11.30ish i couldnt cope with the pain anymore so tried the tens machine which i have to say was a waste of time, by 12.30-1pm ish asked for the gas and air which again didnt do anything for me! Hubby had 3 puffs on it and felt like he had been out on a night out but it had no effect on me atall.

I was moved to labour suite at 1.30 and demanded an epidural, was put in nice and quick but once again to follow my usual painrelief story didnt work for me! It made the right side numb but the left side was cold- so it was about to be resighted but i had the urge to push.

Pushing lasted for 1 1/2 hrs but he got stuck in the birth canel for 20 mins, so i had to have an episiotomy and still tore! ....lots of stitches!
Finally at 16.25 Jaiden was born, blue with the cord around his neck not breathing properly, they rushed him out the room and came back 10 mins later with im happy to say a reponsive baby!

He had a score of 6/10 when he was born but is nice and healthy now with the exception of a haematoma on the side of his head from getting stuck for so long.

Its all over now and im soo pleased to have my little man here and hes healthy! Hes just gorgeous! But ofcourse im going to say that! 

Hes got a very proud mummy and daddy!
Sorry if this is abit of a strange story its so hard to remember all thats happened!

Forgot to add he weighed 8lb 4 oz. 

Thanks for all your well wishes, :hug:
Becki xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00907.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 132









Jaiden 005.jpg
File size: 89.4 KB
Views: 158









Jaiden 016.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 171


----------



## clairebear

congrats he is so cute x


----------



## alphatee

congrats on ur little man xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congratulations hun!


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats-love the picture with your OH-he looks so chuffed! x


----------



## Carlyanne15

huge congrats he looks so cute xx


----------



## Eoz

Awww welcome to the world little man.Congratulations Mummy and Daddy xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your lack of pain relief and lol at your OH trying the G&A! Congrats on your gorgeous little man!


----------



## Carolyn

he has a lot of lovely hair! congratulations i hope you will be very happy!:happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats!! x


----------



## Blob

Awww he is totally gorgeous congratulations :)


----------



## XKatX

Well done you - he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations! x


----------



## bluebell

Congrats!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Angelface

congratz hun, hes beautiful!!


----------



## Trish

Congrats!! He's so cute!


----------



## bex

Congrats, what a good boy arriving on time xx


----------



## x-amy-x

He is gorgeous and that is one proud daddy, congrats! xxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## Laura--x

congrats hun hes gorgeous x


----------



## Jemima

Congratulations! x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and Welcome to the world Jaiden!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Ames

well done! He's beautiful!! :)


----------



## nessajane

Congrats, hes lovely :)


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, glad he was ok. how much did he weigh? xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------



## carries

Congrats on your lovely little man!


----------



## Becki77

Lauz_1601 said:


> congratulations hun, glad he was ok. how much did he weigh? xx

Forgot to write that bit! he was 8lb 4oz.
thanks for all the nice comments xx:hug:


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is adorable :) XxX


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Mira

Congrats!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done hes gorgeous x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations he's lovely :) xxx


----------



## mumy2princess

Congrats 
he's soo cute xx


----------



## princess_bump

he's gorgeous, congratulations and well done :)


----------



## Belle

congrats! xx


----------



## missjacey44

woo congratulations. he is gorgeous!! look at his hairrr:cloud9:


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :)


----------



## Sarah_16x

arwww hes soo cute :) xx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations! 
xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## Miss Duke

Aww congrats, he is lovely!!!


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats! x


----------



## Fossey

Congrats - Cuteness!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your son, he's lovely. x


----------



## nataliecn

he adorable!
congrats !:)


----------



## AC81

congratulations - he's beautiful. that's one proud looking daddy in the photo too x


----------



## SalJay

Congrats to you all!!! He's lovely such a cutie!!! x


----------

